# How to combine two home movies?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I have two short home videos on separate DVD disks. 
How can I combine them onto one DVD disk?


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would get to save them to your computer and then burn them to 1 disc. But im no expert


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't figure out how to copy a DVD on to my computer.

I use Windows Media Player and Windows 10.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jeffery said:


> I can't figure out how to copy a DVD on to my computer.
> 
> I use Windows Media Player and Windows 10.


Drag the file from your dvd to your desktop (or anywhere on your computer that you know where it is)

The free version of windows media player that comes with your computer will not copy a dvd.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> Drag the file from your dvd to your desktop (or anywhere on your computer that you know where it is)


OK, I got my two separate videos copied to the desktop. Now how do I get them onto one DVD disk?
Also, will my new DVD disk need to be formatted and finalized like they do in my video camera?


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I now got my two videos copied and combined to a new disk by dragging the files to the desktop then dragging them back to a blank DVD. But the new DVD will only play on my computer, It will not play on my TV. I have tried different combinations of formatting and finalizing but nothing gets me a DVD that will play in other devices.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

You should check to see just what Kind of DVD's play. When you used your DVD copy was it the same as what could be played on recorders? Like was it DVD-R OR DVD-RW OR WAS IT DVD+R OR DVD+RW? COULD THE DVD PLAYER ALL types? - R + R Or even + and - RW?
Not all players can play all types. Minus or Plus Does make a difference when it comes to burning and playing those DVD's on other equipment other then the computer itself.

You will have to check to see just what your player can playback.
Also What Version of the DVD was bought? In my Recorder/burner say version 1.1 and version 1.2 and version 2.2.
BUT It also says may Not Play back if the DVD says 16X iF the player has not been Updated with the newest firmware~!
And my player also says the payer can not playback Discs that are marked DVD+R/RW

So you see there are a lot of things that go into making SURE what Kind of DVD you used and what Kind of DVD can be played Back on a DVD Player.

Now even my newer BluRay player can ONLY play these types. DVD-RW-R and so on But Will not play those with PLUS MARK + Only those Discs that have a Minus Sign on them -


----------

